# *UPDATED* NF Banning Policy



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2007)

Dear forum citizens,

As you are all aware, like any other forum, NF has certain rules and guidelines that are there to help keep things clean and fun for everyone. <3 As you're also aware, unfortunately not everyone always follows these rules, and on occasion these misdemeanors result in bans.

In this thread, you'll find our banning policy--what you can potentially be banned or otherwise warned/punished for, and how long that punishment might be. This thread is here to ensure that things stay fair, and everyone gets treated the same way.

*Naruto Forums Banning Policy*​

*Spoiler*: _Outdated Policy_ 



*Double Posting:*

*First Offense:* Warning, and your posts will be merged
*Repeat Offenses:* Depending on the number of offenses/number of posts, user will be warned again, and possibly given a one day ban. In general, double posting is not a big deal, but once you've been warned about something, we expect you to cut it out.


*Excessive Spamming:*

*First Offense:* Warning
*Second Offense:* 2 day ban (particularly if the user is aware that they are spamming and continues to do so anyway)
*Third Offense:* 1 week ban
*Fourth Offense:* 1 month ban


_*Sig Limit Violations:*_

The guidelines for sigs are posted here; in general, the world won't end if your sig is slightly over the limit, but too much and we'll ask you to resize it.

*First Offense:* Warning
*Second Offense:* _Stern_ Warning!
*Third Offense:* 1 day to 1 week ban, depending on the violation
*Fourth Offense:* Minimum 2 week ban

Also note that sigs containing explicit spoilers are not allowed in either Konoha TV or English Naruto Discussion; you'll have to disable them before posting, or else it will be considered the same as spoiling (see below).

Autoplay - Autoplay in sigs, in or out of tags, is not permitted. Autoplay is not permitted in any public area of the forums or in any place where another poster is subjected to it and might complain.


*Spoiling in a Non-Spoiler Section:*

*First Offense:* Warning
*Second Offense:* 1 day ban
*Third Offense:* 1 week ban
*Fourth Offense:* Minimum 2 week ban, possible perm section ban

Please note that the above applies to accidental spoilers; malicious spoiling (e.g. deliberately posting major spoilers) will earn you a much stricter ban.


_*Flaming/Trolling:*_

*First Offense:* Warning
*Second Offense:* 1 day to 1 week ban, depending on the severity of the offense
*Third Offense:* Minimum 2 week ban
*Fourth Offense:* Perm ban

In certain cases, rather than banning the user from the forum at large, we may instead section ban them from a certain area, such as the Outskirts Battledome or the Debate section. However, this only applies to users who flame/troll only in specific sections.


*Posting Porn:*

In most cases, *posting porn anywhere outside of the Bath House sections will get you an automatic permanent ban*. However, we will make certain discretions depending on the circumstances; for example, if a member posts a pic that's borderline pornographic and breaks the rules, but said member is unaware that it does so, we might be more lenient (key word being _might_--under no circumstances is being ignorant of the rules a "get out of jail free" card). On the other hand, if a member, knowing full well what he/she is doing, spams the forum with tubgirl pics--well, it's been nice knowing you.

In general, posting porn is very likely to get you perm banned, whether it's debatable or not. Use common sense; don't post anything you're not sure about.


*Multiple Accounts:*

9 out of 10 times, dupe accounts are used for ban evasion, rep abuse, cheating in forum polls or contests, or some other form of questionable activity; therefore, our policy is to *perm ban all dupe accounts*. Making a dupe will get said dupe account permed, and earn your main account a week long ban.





*For most offenses (flaming, trolling, spamming, spoiling, etc.) the general banning policy will look like this:*
_First Offense:_ Warning or 1-3 day ban.
_Second Offense:_ 1-7 day ban.
_Future Offenses:_ Scaling of the ban until potential permanent ban.
Please note that in certain cases section-bans or reply-only bans may be implemented.


*Signature and/or avatar violations (with the exception of pornographic material) will generally look like this:*
_First Offense:_ Warning.
_Second Offense:_ 1 week signature and/or avatar ban.
_Third Offense:_ 2 week signature and/or avatar ban.
_Future Offenses:_ Scaling of the ban until potential permanent signature and/or avatar ban. 


*Duplicate accounts will be permed, and your main account will receive a one week ban.* 
If your main account is already serving a ban, that ban length will be reset. Consistently duping will result in a permanent ban of your main account.


*Reputation abuse and posting of pornographic material will be dealt with on a case-to-case basis.*
However, please note that in most cases posting of pornographic material will lead to an automatic permanent ban.


----------

*In all cases*, please note that even though we have rules and protocol, *it is up to the discretion of the staff to increase or decrease ban lengths based on the user, offense, and the situation at hand*. In other words, the staff reserves the right to make individual judgment calls depending on the circumstances of the ban.

Really, though, just use common sense while posting, and there'll be no need to ever worry about any of this.

Sincerely,

The Staff


----------

